# BJ's Brand Dog Food?



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone have any experience using it? I checked out the ingrediants and it didn't seem bad. It's called Berkley & Jenson Super Premium Lamb and Rice. First ingrediant is Lamb followed by Rice I believe. I cannot find the ingrediant list online, just curious if anyone has used it with success. It costs only 27$ for a 44lb bag. With the economy the way it is, feeding a pricier food is not an option at this time. 

Thanks!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I was thinking about this same food...I was disapointed not to find the ingredients online, since I don't have a BJ's membership yet and if I liked the ingredients it would be one of the main reasons for getting a membership....I have used the cat food though, it turns up at the local closeout/dollar store from time to time and I like it.


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 21, 2008)

I read online that it is very similiar to Purina One (which we feed now) once our bag is out I might give it a try. We shop at BJ's frequently so this would be just great. I normally wouldn't have given a store brand a 2nd glance, but this one bag was flipped over so I could read the ingreadiants. LOL. I'm hoping it might be like BJ's version of the Kirklands food at Costco


----------

